

Show HN: Crisis PR Playbook – What to say when your startup screws up - joelandren
https://www.pressfriendly.com/crisis?ref=HN

======
glamberien
How did you come up with all the answers? Based from real life examples or?

~~~
joelandren
Our PR team developed mock answers that they would recommend to clients.

